

British Facebook URL redirects to Google 404? - valgaze
http://facebook.co.uk

======
jpluscplusm
It's not the "British Facebook", it's someone who bought the domain and
pointed it towards Google Sites. See <http://www.facebook.co.uk/> .

~~~
valgaze
Of course, I was not able to see the Google sites connection, but it makes
sense a squatter would snatch the url and direct it to their own site for
affiliate monies or something along those lines

~~~
jpluscplusm
Open the www. URL and open the "sign in" link in the site footer.

------
sdfjkl
whois(1) is your friend:

    
    
        Domain name:
            facebook.co.uk
    
        Registrant:
            Technomicom Inc.
    
        Registrant type:
            Non-UK Corporation
    
        Registrant's address:
            2 Greenwich Office Park 3rd Floor
            Greenwich
            CT
            06831
            United States
    
        Registrar:
            Register.com Inc [Tag = REGISTER-DOT-COM]
            URL: http://www.register.com
    
        Relevant dates:
            Registered on: 30-Dec-2004
            Renewal date:  30-Dec-2012
            Last updated:  08-Feb-2011
    
        Registration status:
            Registered until renewal date.
    
        Name servers:
            dns091.b.register.com
            dns209.c.register.com
            dns225.a.register.com
            dns249.d.register.com
    
        WHOIS lookup made at 23:53:03 12-Feb-2012

------
citricsquid
[http://gawker.com/5071172/facebookcouk-offline--but-check-
ou...](http://gawker.com/5071172/facebookcouk-offline--but-check-out-who-owns-
it) <http://whois.domaintools.com/facebook.co.uk>

~~~
wedtm
At least it's not a 503 Bad Gateway...

------
shaka881
SCANDAL

